# Wer oder Was schlüpft hier raus ?



## karsten. (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo

als ich gestern die Pflanzen für Eure Börse   
rausgefischt und geputzt habe ist mir bei den Krebsscheren 
ein abgeknicktes und zusammengeklebtes Blatt aufgefallen

im Knick lag ein Ei 

   

und nochmal

   

keine Angst ! Die hab ich behalten  

hat jemand einen Plan was das wird ?


mfG


----------



## karsten. (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer oder Was schlüpft hier raus ?*

Keiner ne Idee ?


----------



## rainthanner (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer oder Was schlüpft hier raus ?*

ich nicht.

aber wenn du dran bleibst, werden wir es nach dem Schlupf erfahren.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## sigfra (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer oder Was schlüpft hier raus ?*

Hallo Karsten...

da bin ich doch auch mal gespannt, was das wird... bzw. was du da wieder ausbrütest.. 

halt uns auf dem laufenden... danke...


----------



## Steingarnele (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer oder Was schlüpft hier raus ?*

Hallo karsten,

also ich würde sagen Schnecke fällt aus, aber eine Unterwasserspinne könnte es schon vielleicht werden.


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer oder Was schlüpft hier raus ?*

Hallo

viele Bilder gibt´s im Netzt dazu ja nicht 

aber 

nach gegenwärtigem Stand der Erkenntnis  

ist das ein Molch geworden  

und offensichtlich hab ich noch ein paar übersehen  


  

http://www.erdkroete.de/witze.htm


----------



## midnite (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer oder Was schlüpft hier raus ?*

hey,

das ist echt  

hätte ich auch gern  

Greetz,

Tom


----------



## Patricia (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer oder Was schlüpft hier raus ?*

Es könnte auch ein Libellenei sein. Viele __ Libellen legen zwar ihre Eier im freien Flug im Wasser ab, jedoch gibt es auch einige, die ihre Eier in Pflanzen einstechen. 

Einen sonnigen Tag
Patricia


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer oder Was schlüpft hier raus ?*

Nö !   





> __ Molche falten mit ihren Hinterbeinen ein Blatt einer Wasserpflanze


----------



## Patricia (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer oder Was schlüpft hier raus ?*

Hallo Karsten,
klasse, ein Molch! Den hätte ich auch gern. Gibt es denn schon welche in Deinem Teich?


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer oder Was schlüpft hier raus ?*

ja 

aber kamerascheu !


----------

